# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Is This EQ Real?

## THEMOSTHATED

MFG- Laboratorios VM ( VM Labs)
Name- Ganabol
Boldenone Undeclilenate 50mg/ml 10ml bottle

Paid too much for this and I just want some verification, thanks.

PIC 1

----------


## THEMOSTHATED

Pic 2

----------


## THEMOSTHATED

Pic 3

----------


## Zapp

I hope you didn't pay too much for it being that it's only 50mg per ml. It has a website on the box. Did you check it out?

----------


## THEMOSTHATED

> I hope you didn't pay too much for it being that it's only 50mg per ml. It has a website on the box. Did you check it out?


 Paid toooooo much for it then. Thanks for the heads up on the website i didnt even notice it. Looks like the gear is legit.

----------


## ajfina

it is legit ,from colombia, but only 10ml the one u have, the also come in 50ml

----------


## theflyzman

No doubt

----------

